
The Frighteningly Modern Visions of Bruegel Get the Showcase They Deserve - andrewl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/museums/after-450-years-the-frighteningly-modern-visions-of-bruegel-get-the-showcase-they-deserve/2018/12/17/8d4358ec-ffd7-11e8-ad40-cdfd0e0dd65a_story.html
======
andrewl
I'd been vaguely aware of Bruegel for years, but it was Paul Graham's book
_Hackers and Painters_ that made me look more closely. Bruegel's _Tower of
Babel_ is on the cover, and _Hunters in the Snow_ appears in the _Taste for
Makers_ chapter. Graham called _Hunters in the Snow_ "strangely beautiful,"
along with Euler's formula, the SR-71, and Lisp.

